# Funcionamiento real del LM567



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola, hace bastante que arme una alarma para un auto, y para el receptor del control remoto utilice un LM567, un rele de 12 volts, y un par de cositas más.

Según he entendido por el datasheet y otros foros, el LM567 al detectar un pulso de una frecuencia similar a la ajustada por el resistoir variable y el cap. cer. ae activa o desactiva la salida de voltaje.
ejemplo, si entra un pulso, el integrado activa el rele, y queda activado, pero no logro que haga ese trabajo. simplemente se activa mientras dura el pulso en la entrada.

segun he visto, se puede utilizar para receptores remoto, etc, pero si funciona asi no sirve.

quisiera que alguien me diga si es como yo pienso que funciona y como hacerlo. o si por cada pulso de entrada da un pulso da salida.

saludos a todos.--


----------



## pepechip (Jul 14, 2008)

Hola
estabas equivocado en cuanto a su funcionamiento.
dicho integrado  cambia de estado en su salida solo durante el tiempo en que la frecuencia de entrada coincide con la frecuencia que el mismo genera. 

Puedes acoplarle un biestable para que desarrolle la mision que tu deseas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

pepe, pero si agrego un biestable, cuando haya un pulso de entrada en el LM567 y este saque un pulso en su salida, el biestable...mantendra indefinidamente conectado el rele, hasta q haya otro pulso de entrada en el LM567 y este mande su pulso al biestable y este desconecta indefinidamente el rele?

si es asi lo hare. se como hacer monos y astables pero no biestables, podrias mandar un esquema?
gracias amigo pepe.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 14, 2008)

puedes utilizar el cd4013

http://r-luis.xbot.es/icdatos/4013.html





puede que te convenga poner el el pin 3 un condensador a masa, y introducir la señal a traves de una resistencia con objeto de evitar posibles rebotes.
De todas formas pruebalo tal y como aparece en la imagen (siempre hay tiempo de hacerle modificaciones).

Tambien se puede hacer este circuito con un cd4017, uniendo la salida Q2 con reset.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

segun veo ese circuito me divide la frecuencia por 2, pero lo que yo pretendo es:
se mete un pulso y en la salida obtengo un estado alto constante indefinidamente.
luego se mete otro pulso, y el estado permanece en 0.

en el primero de los casos se conecta el rele y la alrma quedaria conectada, lista para sonar si alguien abre un interruptor. y luego con el control remoto meto otro pulso y se desconecta.

pruebo con este sistema a ver si me funciona.

gracias amigo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> segun veo ese circuito me divide la frecuencia por 2, pero lo que yo pretendo es:
> se mete un pulso y en la salida obtengo un estado alto constante indefinidamente.
> luego se mete otro pulso, y el estado permanece en 0........



El esquema de PepeChip es lo que buscas, si en lugar de frecuencia mandas un unico pulso la salida pasa a un estado, al aparecer un segundo pulso vuelve al estado inicial.

Primer pulso = Set
Segundo pulso = Reset


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 15, 2008)

ustedes si que son unos grosos!

la verdad es que recien estoy empezando a meter mano en este tipo de cosas. yo me dedico mas a cosas simples.

gracias por toda la ayuda brindada.


----------



## Cheere (May 20, 2011)

disculpen  me gustaria saber si se puede usar como detector de frecuencia, por ejemplo:

Lo ajusto que detecte alguna f, cada vez que esta frecuencia llegue al circuito este manda un pulso a su salida?, que tal si le pongo un  LED, entonces s¿ólo cuando llegue esa frecuencia enciende? ¿qué tan preciso es?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 20, 2011)

Hola Cheere

La respuesta a la pregunta que haces viene en las hojas de datos del LM567.

saludis
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cheere (May 23, 2011)

Hola me surgio otra duda, quiero armar un elevador de tensión de DC de 1.5 a 5 V es un eliminador.

Revise y mi pregunta es si el multiplicador de voltage con diodos y con capacitores me sirve para DC???? y en cuanto a la corriente, es muy limitada verdad?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 23, 2011)

Hola Cheere

El multiplicador de voltaje con diodos y capacitores es solo para corriente alterna no DC(Corriente directa)

y en AC sí, efectivamente la corriente es muy limitada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## juanma2468 (May 23, 2011)

Cheere te adjunto un pequeño circuito el cual provee una elevacion de tension como la que vos queres, supuse que lo que querias era elevar la tension de una pila de 1,5V, este circuito esta diseñado para esa tension, y a su salida entrega los 5V que deseas, pero por su sencilles desde ya tiene sus limitaciones, para empezar la carga que le pongas en su salida debe tener una impedancia alta y no debe consumir mas que unos pocos miliamperes. Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que debes alimentar la base del transistor de conmutacion con 1,5V ya que es la tension con la que dispones, el problema es que el famoso 555 a esa tension no trabaja por lo que deberas emplear un oscilador transistorizado con frecuencia de 200Khz y un ciclo de trabajo del 50%, en la imagen que te adjunto se ven todos los detalles.


----------



## Cheere (Dic 7, 2011)

muchísimas gracias juanma2468


----------

